# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Wide Receiver - Football

## JBurton81

hey,

im coming off a shoulder surgery and wont be doin this cycle til at least january......season starts in mid august so im looking for a cycle to put on mass but not get fat as well, maybe sum HGH in there as well...when im at normal weight im at....

192lbs
4.6 40
225 x 8
245 x 6 front squat (ass 2 heel)

my goal is 210lbs under 10% body fat
4.4 40
225 x 15
n a 400-500 lbs back squat

if the bulking cycle doesnt include a fat burner as well like winny at the end or sumthin thats fine i can just take anavar n winny or sumthin af ew months after still before the testing day for university.

* note i cant take EQ anwhere longer than 8-10 weeks because of testing
* cannot take deca etiher too long in ur system

please help me

----------


## redz

Winny doesnt really burn fat and is also known to be bad for joints so I would leave that out for sure.

----------


## WARMachine

winny is a horrible choice for athletes...

A 8 wk Var bridge is best for college athletes...

----------


## JBurton81

so ill prolly do a 8 week cycle of var a month or so after mass......but what should i take for mass.....how does this cycle sound?

Test Enth (10-12 weeks)
HGH
Dbol (4-6 weeks)
n maybe some amridex if im gettin alil water?

jus throw me a good bulk building stack before i do var cuz i need it badly thank you....and also remmeber like i said i cant do deca n can onyl do like 8-10 weeks of EQ if thats part of your plan cuz i have testing in august n it would be out in tiem if im on it for 11 or 12 weeks

----------


## WARMachine

Well ive never had any expeirence with HGH so im not even gonna get into that bro...

But a good bulking cycle IMO would be somethin like this.

Tren E
Test E or C
Drol or Dbol 
and maybe some EQ or Masteron

----------


## JBurton81

okay so if im goin to use a cycleof tren E test E dbol and EQ howlong and how much of each shud i run? lets say i start in jan n i get tested late aug the detection time for EQ and tren E are both 5 months so im only guna be using EQ and Tren for 8-10 weeks each i wont take the risk of being tested so cna u gimmie a sample cycle times and dosages......also on steroid .com theres acycle similar minus the tren E and adding 50mg for 4 weeks of anavar at the end....wud i be able to add anavar at the end of the cycle or shud i do PCT n use anavar seperately a month or two after im done? thanks

----------


## helmetroller

> okay so if im goin to use a cycleof tren E test E dbol and EQ howlong and how much of each shud i run? lets say i start in jan n i get tested late aug the detection time for EQ and tren E are both 5 months so im only guna be using EQ and Tren for 8-10 weeks each i wont take the risk of being tested so cna u gimmie a sample cycle times and dosages......also on steroid.com theres acycle similar minus the tren E and adding 50mg for 4 weeks of anavar at the end....wud i be able to add anavar at the end of the cycle or shud i do PCT n use anavar seperately a month or two after im done? thanks


Bro if u want bulk, go with a light cyle anadrol at 25-50mg a day for 4weeks and a light cycle of testE at 300mg a week. test at a high mg will cause cramping. Also keep ur diet clean as possible. a good diet will do wonders for making solid gains and staying healthy. dont mess with tren , to many guys around me during training that go down because of it.

----------


## T_Own

that might make you bigger, but i doubt it'll make you any faster...

----------


## WARMachine

> Bro if u want bulk, go with a light cyle anadrol at 25-50mg a day for 4weeks and a light cycle of testE at 300mg a week. test at a high mg will cause cramping. Also keep ur diet clean as possible. a good diet will do wonders for making solid gains and staying healthy. dont mess with tren, to many guys around me during training that go down because of it.




100% Agree...

----------


## helmetroller

> that might make you bigger, but i doubt it'll make you any faster...


That is where the diet also helps my friend, sometimes you have to sacrifice a little speed for size. And speed u can regain very easily with a good conditionning program during that cycle and after. I myself went from 215 freshman running a 4.65 to 235 running a 4.53 as a sophmore with no cut cycle after bulk just stuck to a very lean high protein diet eating every 3 hours all summer. There are choices tho but i think its best to stay away from winny and tren all together as a field athlete.

----------


## Lemonada8

i suggest a cycle of test prop and winny.... test prop is shortest ester, so out of ur system the fastest and u get great str increases... and true there are possiblities of joint problems with winny, but keep properly hydrated and a good diet and ull be fine... 

think about this
test prop 100mg ED for 8 weeks
winny 50mg ed for the last 4-6 weeks
pct is nolva 40/20/20/20 mg ed for 4 weeks

my str went up alot with prop, andu wont bulk alot, but with a good diet ull keep what u get because u wont have as much bloat as u could w/ test e...

and itdepends on ur workout also, if u work out correctly for ur goals, then the gear will help... 

the biggest key tho is ur diet... eat clean! and ull get ur gains

and for the joints u can go to GNC andg et some joint health vitamin... like milk thistle isg ood for ur liver, there is something good for joings

----------


## T_Own

^^ if it were you, would you take the chances with winstrol ? i know i wouldnt. 

i'm not advocating the winstrol for speed, i'm more saying i would rather gain 5-10 pounds and drop .15s on the 40 than gain 20+ pounds and risk actually adding time. i know you can work it off, i've been an athlete my entire life, but without extra training its pretty hard to increase speed any further after a while.

----------


## Lemonada8

^^ yes and i have...  :Smilie: 

it all has to do with his training, if he lifts more than runs then he will bulk more... if he does more sprint training and not as much hard core lifting, then hell get faster... it just depends on what muscles he decides to train the most...

winny is optional.. i still stick w/ the prop over anything else tho...

----------


## powerlifter18

take prop and var

----------


## olympiam 09

i am in the same boat as you pal and am taking prop because its out of your system quick i am on a 10 week cycle of prop and them i am hitting the epo for endurance

----------


## thirdbasecoach2

hey bro i am a college baseball player and i took winny and prop i lifted more than i ran and still gained speed i took my 60yd time from a 6.68 to a 6.41. Just drink a lot of water, i also would have like to ran more on it but found it hard with cramping and the pain from the prop. Kept my gains as well its a good cycle i think for sports if you do it right

----------


## BIG_TRUCK

> take prop and var


I agree

----------

